# Women buying guns...



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

My wife was, and is, in the market for several guns. She had a problem with guys at gun stores, and even the gun counters at department stores. She would ask to see something, and the clerk would hand it to me, or they would ig nore her, or treat her like an idiot.

She decided that she had no use for stores that condescended to her, or were just snotty. We would go into a place with money, she would get treated like a "chick", and we would leave- still with our money! Has any one else had this sort of experience?

Well eventually we had the opportunity to do business with Dick Williams, from near Saginaw. He was very professional and friendly, treating Kerri just like any other customer he wanted return business from. She bought a very nice Browning Upland Special BPS 12 ga. This is not the last gun she will buy from him!


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well when your in the market for a rifle I like my 30-06. I have shot deer as well as bear with it and it's done a real nice job. I switched to an 180 grain bullet for bear and used that for deer as well. I was very satisfied. Mine is a semi automatic and I do not feel it kicks very bad. My husband is very active in a guide service and felt this gun to be a good multi purpose weapon for a lady. As much as I hate the way that sounds he was right. I have to add tho I'm looking at a 300 now but thats only because I love to shoot and I'll never have enough guns, lol. Born

------------------
If it's brown it's down. If it flies it dies.


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

My wife bought her shotgun from K-mart(of all places), she said she didn't have any problems, she knew waht she wanted so maybe that helped. PS I have nothing agasinst Kmart just with all the Rose Odonell thing.


----------



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

Kerri was not sure exactly what she wanted, and wanted to look at and handle a few shotguns. I tried to get her interested in a "cute" little 20 ga. double, but it was not for her. The minute she got to swing the BPS, she said "that's the one"!

She likes to shoot a bunch. She currently deer hunts with a .280 Mauser. She shoots it well, and has shot lots of other rifles, up to a .300 Wby, with no problem with recoil.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2000)

I've run into the same situation but with a little conversation with the retailer, I have found that Dealers are humbled by a knowledgeable Female Sportsperson(my Fiance'), and are eager to help. Hope you can give those guys another chance.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Do not let that distract her from wanting to hunt apparently the guy did not want to make a sale but if you look around you will find there are more gun dealers more than glad to sell guns to women because they enjoy to see the opposite sex in the field.I have been with my wife for over 3 years and I enjoy teaching her about the outdoors even though she has alot of questions.Her first year in the field she shot 2 8 point bucks that made me and her both happy.Last year she shot her first bear.


----------

